# Mommy's little helper...



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Peggy Sue came to help cook dinner...

"So, how can I help, mom? Sort the recycling? I know! I'll stir the noodles! Why yes, I do think I deserve a treat." :ROFL:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't know why they're all sideways!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

ok. thats it. When my dogs are gone, I'm getting a house goat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..too cute


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

seriously, Peggy Sue is TOO MUCH! I love her!!! do you other goats know any tricks?? she can probably be in a movie or something...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

She is adorable


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Peggy Sue.:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! Way too cute! I need a house goat!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG she is just too much , lolol
I love that Peggy Sue


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a cutie, and so smart! Love the treat photo best, as it is clearest!  You should sooo nominate Peggy Sue for Pet of the Day! See http://PetoftheDay.com for details, okay? I bet lots of folks (outside of those here at Goat Spot of course) have never seen a house goat!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> seriously, Peggy Sue is TOO MUCH! I love her!!! do you other goats know any tricks?? she can probably be in a movie or something...


Thanks! Peg is a delightful girl. 

I don't currently have other goats that do tricks, though I try to train them all most of them never learn commands like Peggy Sue. Brad and Janet, a set of twin bottle babies I raised for sale, learned some tricks, but none of my others have including Peg's kids.

It's about time to breed Peg again and I'm hoping if I can find a full-blooded Pygmy buck that the next kids will be almost as clever as their mommy!


----------

